# MEDIO FÍSICO > Ríos >  Quienes Somos? Ríos con Vida

## NoRegistrado

Asociación a la que está apuntado mi hermano hace muchos años, desde que comenzaron a reclamar el primer tramo de pesca sin muerte y los primeros caudales ecológicos.




 Se compone de gente de todas las edades, ideas políticas y posición social. Su objetivo: Ríos Vivos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

